# Lt. Gen. William Boykin Vs. Far Lefties



## ManBearPig (Jan 28, 2012)

Let the General speak.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/vet...eaking-invite-for-anti-islam-retired-officer/


----------



## CDG (Jan 28, 2012)

“Mr. Boykin‘s intolerant views do a disservice to our nation’s longstanding traditions of religious freedom and pluralism and could potentially harm our country’s interests and the security of our troops overseas,” CAIR said in a release. “By providing a platform associated with West Point, Mr. Boykin’s hate-filled rhetoric would receive a level of credibility and legitimacy it does not deserve.”

How the people from CAIR can say shit like this and get away with it is beyond me.  Fuck CAIR.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2012)

CDG said:


> “Mr. Boykin‘s intolerant views do a disservice to our nation’s longstanding traditions of religious freedom and pluralism and could potentially harm our country’s interests and the security of our troops overseas,” CAIR said in a release. “By providing a platform associated with West Point, Mr. Boykin’s hate-filled rhetoric would receive a level of credibility and legitimacy it does not deserve.”
> 
> How the people from CAIR can say shit like this and get away with it is beyond me. Fuck CAIR.


Victimization, small groups declares itself to be a victim, and we should slither away in shame.

Don't know the General, don't know his politics, but CAIR is a group of terrorist enablers.  Fuck them.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 28, 2012)

SOWT said:


> ...CAIR is a group of terrorist enablers. Fuck them.


 
Well said.

Good on WP for not changing their mind about the General.


----------



## QC (Jan 28, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Victimization, small groups declares itself to be a victim, and we should slither away in shame.
> 
> Don't know the General, don't know his politics, but CAIR is a group of terrorist enablers.  Fuck them.



The date of his remarks was 2004, eight years ago. Seems disingenuous to bring it up.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Jan 29, 2012)

How is CAIR a far left Group?  Don't put religious ass holes with political assholes.  Boykin served his country, but he is a class-a religious nut bag theocratic asshole as well.  As an avid hater of all things (that's every religion, including Joe Paterno-ism) religious I find his Jesus schtick disturbing and unwelcome. WE already have a problem of Proselytizing at USNA, USAFA, and West Point.  Stand up to bullshit.  To a Plede at WP Boykin is larger than life. His influence is dangerous to all who want freedom from Religion or of it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2012)

Uncle Petey said:


> How is CAIR a far left Group? Don't put religious ass holes with political assholes. Boykin served his country, but he is a class-a religious nut bag theocratic asshole as well. As an avid hater of all things (that's every religion, including Joe Paterno-ism) religious I find his Jesus schtick disturbing and unwelcome. WE already have a problem of Proselytizing at USNA, USAFA, and West Point. Stand up to bullshit. To a Plede at WP Boykin is larger than life. His influence is dangerous to all who want freedom from Religion or of it.


I didn't say they were leftists, I said they were terrorist enablers.

Look how quick they are to condem an American when their is an ACCUSATION of an "insult to islam"
Look how quick they are to condem terrorist acts committed by muslims (9/11, Ft Hood).

Why the different standard.

CAIR is a Saudi funded terrorist enabling organization.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2012)

"Infiltration" by Paul Sperry goes pretty in depth about CAIR and their history, support for terrorism, and attempts to influence our political system.  It's a great book to read in reference to what is being discussed here.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 29, 2012)

SOWT said:


> ... CAIR is a group of terrorist enablers. Fuck them.


 
Quoted because clicking "agree" wasn't quite enough... this is worth saying again.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Jan 29, 2012)

Infiltration:  Paul Sperry?  I'll look for it.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2012)

Uncle Petey said:


> Infiltration: Paul Sperry? I'll look for it.


 
That's it.  Here's the link to it on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Infiltration-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327892980&sr=1-1


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2012)

CDG said:


> "Infiltration" by Paul Sperry goes pretty in depth about CAIR and their history, support for terrorism, and attempts to influence our political system. It's a great book to read in reference to what is being discussed here.


I am going to put it on my wish list


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 31, 2012)

UPDATE:  CAIR can go fuck themselves...

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/upd...fast-withdrawal-of-general-critical-of-islam/


----------



## TH15 (Jan 31, 2012)

CAIR is just a bunch of attention whores. Fuck CAIR.


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 4, 2012)

General Boykin is a great leader and the fact that this radical muslim group is trying to get west point from baring him from speaking is ludicrous. What the general says and said isn't false either. Where does the problem stem from? Israel knows and has been telling us from the beginning, but we are so PC about every little thing its eroding our enamel as a nation, turning us soft and vulnerable. The religion of Islam (not the people who follow it) is a disease, a virus that is trying to take over to destroy everything this country is based on. It breads the mindset of what we see as terrorism today, unfortunately.


----------



## Spider6 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I read something in the forum on separation of church and state. That concept does not exist under Islam. America was founded by people who wanted to worship as they saw fit without having someone else telling them what to believe. Islam does not allow for anyone to disagree or leave the faith.  Case in point Youcef Nadarkhani in Iran who converted to Christianity has been sentenced to death. 

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/02/22/iran-court-convicts-christian-pastor-convert-to-death/


----------



## Manolito (Feb 24, 2012)

Uncle Petey said:


> How is CAIR a far left Group? Don't put religious ass holes with political assholes. Boykin served his country, but he is a class-a religious nut bag theocratic asshole as well. As an avid hater of all things (that's every religion, including Joe Paterno-ism) religious I find his Jesus schtick disturbing and unwelcome. WE already have a problem of Proselytizing at USNA, USAFA, and West Point. Stand up to bullshit. To a Plede at WP Boykin is larger than life. His influence is dangerous to all who want freedom from Religion or of it.



I don't think I understand this part of your comment. I view the US as one of the few places people are actually free from religion of any type. There are no patrols or police making you attend any type of religious group. What there is though is a documant that gets in the way of those that want to take my religion away from me because they don't believe in religion. That document is the Constitution. It is one thing to not believe and another in trying to prevent others from believing. 
Prayer Breakfasts are open to any who wish to attend and the same is true for those that choose not to attend. Put on a no religion breakfast down the street and everybody is happy. 
Just my thoughts on America one of the last places where you are free to believe as you wish. 
Bill


----------



## Grey (Feb 24, 2012)

TH15 said:


> CAIR is just a bunch of attention whores. Fuck CAIR.


 
That was amazing.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 25, 2012)

#1. I <3 Allen West.
#2. I <3 the guy in the video that said "stfu".
#3. Is it un-Christian of me to hope that the lady that was walking around would have snatched that Koran off that dude and smacked the shit out of him with it? 

ETA Fuck CAIR and Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Feb 25, 2012)

1.) Boykin is free to express his views now that he's retired. I'd like to see the Army exercise judgement in terms of former CG's with Prostelitetic tendencies. Boykin can go anywhere and express his views.  But, and a very big but right now we are engaged in Afghan trying to befriend moderate Religious Nut-jobs ( Koran Burning) to fight bat-shit crazy religious nut jobs.  We cannot have at government functions guys speaking against ( not coloring within the lines) the national mission.
2.) Ft. Bragg Cancelled for mysterious reasons what was essentially an atheist get together. Not a big deal but they (FT Bragg) routinely allow religious groups to hold concerts, event and prayer-type functions probably much like prayer breakfeasts.  Also the event that caused a bunch of shit at Ft. Lee regarding a Religious music festival event. This was really cool in that soldiers not attending we're denied liberty that night( specifics are foggy but something that shitty.)

3.) This is a secular democracy built with an intentional seperation between religious authority and Government authority. That battle is perpertual. Rick Santorum is perfect admitted proof of this.  What makes American Culture ( western) supperior to that of any other culture  is our seperation between church and state as well as Our freedom.  As secular as the constitution is we are a country of many many versions of Christians as well as the world music of religions. We are enlightened (mostly) because we made that great leap in Governance.

4.) I have no respect for anybody's religion. I have absolutely non for Islam and the CAIR people are not what I'd consider to be great Americans nor do I feel that way about the Catholic League. But that is based on those peoples religious beliefs which I think are fucking stupid.  I no more want to see Sharia Law than I want Catholic Priests intermixed in Government. But at the end of the day even assholes like CAIR are right keep Boykin out of West Point functions.

5.) I'd personnally like to see the end of religion someday.  But I'll never fight against or unfairly limit anybodys freedom to believe anything I don't agree with. Your thoughts and beliefs are you own. I may laugh at and mock them but your a fellow American, and that I give respect too.

Fuck that was long winded and overly wordy!


----------

